
As We May Think - helloworld
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/As_We_May_Think
======
eitland
One of my favorites!

And yes, there is a Memex extension for Firefox and yes it is Open Source IIRC
and yes they have a funding model that doesn't need to include spying on user
data.

I'm still somewhat careful though: as recent experience has told us being a
paying user doesn't necessarily mean you aren't also sold as a product. In my
case I have a research browser (a Firefox instance) and another mail,
timesheets and internal apps browser (another separate Firefox installation).

